# towing in spain



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

ive been told you cant tow on a frame in spain, and that car must be on a trailer is this true?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*A Frame in Spain*

Hi

I do not know the answer. I have been through France, Belgium, Luxembourg, Switzerland and Italy and have not been questioned.

Read this

http://www.towtal.co.uk/towtal.pdf

Russell


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Or this. . .


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

peabug said:


> ive been told you cant tow on a frame in spain, and that car must be on a trailer is this true?


All EU member states are bound by EU legislation, to honour road traffic legislation applicable in each others' territories. So if using an A-frame is legal in the UK - as it is - the Spanish authorities are duty-bound to permit their use by UK visitors to Spain.

It doesn't always work out that way, if for example you get pulled by an officer who doesn't give two toots about the EU, UK or anything else and decides he wants your €30 or whatever, but by all accounts on this forum from quite a number of A-framers in Spain over this last year, no-one has had any difficulty (quite the opposite in some cases, where Spanish Police were helpful in extricating drivers from difficult situations).

We were in Spain during March and saw several A-frames, with no Police interest being shown.

Dougie.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Towed without problem the last four years - doesn't mean it won't happen to you but we've been subject to a great deal of scrutiny or was it curiosity by Spanish police. The only advice I would give is to have LONG VEHICLE and diagonal red/yellow trailer board signs - look at the back of an articulated truck to see what I mean on the diagonals. Then you at least look like you know what you're doing. I did have one hearsay that Spanish police turned back A-framed tow cars coming off the Bilbao ferry if they didn't have the signs. But it could just be another campsite story.


----------



## 106090 (Jul 25, 2007)

i am very happy with all the good advice i have been giving ,i was worried sick and was going to cancel the car off the ship but feel i can now go in peace i will be printing out the rules in case we are stopped thank,s to u all


----------

